# Fish Food



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

It seems like different fish expect different food. In the future I am looking to get a couple Clownfish, a goby, and probably a couple more fish. Any recommendation for food for the Clownfish and goby before I have to listen to a LFS tell me which brand they will make the most money on.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I feed a varied diet consisting of "Formula Two Marine Pellet", Dried Seaweed, and "San Francisco Bay Brands" Multi pack Frozen foods.


----------



## Altohombre (Dec 31, 2007)

any more recommendations for this?


----------

